# Kush



## Triggga (Jun 26, 2009)

Just posting a pic of some really good kush i picked up. Pics pretty bad but im still getting used to the iphone camera (no zoom from what i can see).
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd hit that.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

Whats it weigh?

It looks great 

Apart from the tree attached to it  

eace:


----------



## Triggga (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't even remember it was just what I was throwing in the blunt...I'd say around two grams


----------

